

'Smart glasses' help fix failing vision - bauc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-27768890

======
bauc
It's great to see different solutions to tackling vision loss/blindness. It
doesn't seem like it will be too long before people using these types of
glasses will have better vision (thinking Geordie!).

The trouble is the prototypes are often very clunky, but with things like
Google Glasses I see the prototypes getting to be near 'invisible' like modern
hearing aids.

~~~
noir_lord
Saw the report this morning on the BBC impressive technology, real time high
fidelity edge detection (looked something like a Sobel but they where correct
for depth of field and it looked like closer objects had more detail).

They are looking at using something like
[http://www.epson.co.uk/gb/en/viewcon/corporatesite/products/...](http://www.epson.co.uk/gb/en/viewcon/corporatesite/products/mainunits/overview/12411)
(showed on the report) for the next generation.

~~~
bauc
That looks impressive, a lot less bulky. I know applications are wider than
for people with vision loss. Especially if it's opened up to application
development through Android or similar like indicated.

------
gioele
I am disappointed: I hoped the article was about a kind of glasses that would
slowly improve your eyesight by keeping your eyes under constant exercise.

~~~
Already__Taken
Can you even fix eyes like that?

~~~
stdbrouw
Actually, yes. Most doctors would call it fringe science, but I've been able
to improve my eyesight with what's called Plus Lens Therapy. It has you wear
glasses that are the opposite of those you've been subscribed, or that are
significantly less strong, and using them while actively trying to focus at
the edge of blur, e.g. by reading a book and keeping it far enough away so
it's ever so slightly blurry but not too blurry either, forcing your eyes to
clear the image. It's not clear why it works – do your eyes actually start
changing their shape, or is it simply the eye muscles that get stronger? – but
if you're willing to put in the months and months of effort it requires, for
many it does help.

See [http://gettingstronger.org/2010/07/improve-eyesight-and-
thro...](http://gettingstronger.org/2010/07/improve-eyesight-and-throw-away-
your-glasses/)

~~~
Houshalter
You may want to see this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7266233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7266233)

It could be a neurological thing. Their visual system gets more practice but
the eyes themselves don't change (just speculation.) But there are now better
methods of doing that which are (supposedly) very effective.

------
vixin
Off topic really but check out Google Scholar for a fair number of papers
showing that anthocyanins (colored fruit and vegetables) work positively in
terms of eye function.

